# Need a logo drawn, will paypal



## Tiger (Jul 5, 2012)

Ello all. I need to get a full color logo drawn up and figured this may be a place to drum up a talented artist.

This is an outline of what I need:







I'd like it stylized like my tattoo, same posterized look: 





The animal its attacking needs to be a sheep, same idea. I may end up removing the sheep depending on if its too busy or not, but the logo needs it and I can edit it later. The stripes need to make up the name Iechine and if we can get it as 'round' as possible so as to fill up a more oval space instead of so wide that'd be great.

Phew! Anyway, if anyone's interested on picking up the project let me know and send me a portfolio to look at and we can talk about price. I need a creative artist who can make a busy image work for a logo.


----------



## refusetofall87 (Jul 6, 2012)

looks nice


----------

